# Providence Canyon - Georgia's "Little Grand Canyon", USA



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2018)

A man-made natural wonder, Providence Canyon, Georgia, USA.  More here.  



> Approximately 150 miles southwest of Atlanta, in the US state of  Georgia, is a network of gorges and massive gullies lovingly called  Georgia's “Little Grand Canyon.”
> 
> It is considered to be one of Georgia’s  “Seven Natural Wonders”, except it isn’t at all natural. These  impressive canyons were created not by the action of a river over  millions of years but by rainwater runoff from farm fields in less than a  century.
> 
> ...


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 20, 2018)

Gorgeous.   Hard to believe it was formed in less than 100 years!    

And then there's the "Grand Canyon of Texas," Palo Duro.   https://tpwd.texas.gov/state-parks/palo-duro-canyon


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2018)

That is hard to believe!  Palo Duro Canyon looks very pretty too!


----------



## 911 (Jun 26, 2018)

There is actually a location in Pennsylvania named "Little Grand Canyon, Pennsylvania." It's a camping and recreational area. Sorry, I do not have any pictures, but I am fairly sure that there are some on the Internet. I have passed through there a few times and it is just beautiful any time of the year.


----------



## TarheelGal (Jun 27, 2018)

I have never heard of this and now I very much want to go!  I have a brother in Atlanta and just might have to go for a visit!


----------



## Lara (Jun 27, 2018)

911 said:


> There is actually a location in Pennsylvania named "Little Grand Canyon, Pennsylvania." It's a camping and recreational area. Sorry, I do not have any pictures, but I am fairly sure that there are some on the Internet. I have passed through there a few times and it is just beautiful any time of the year.


I'll post a pic for you 911. It's truly beautiful too. I love PA. I lived in Bucks County 6 years. 

*SeaBreeze*, your Providence Canyon GA photos are spectacular.

Here's Grand Canyon, Pennsylvania...


----------



## Falcon (Jun 27, 2018)

Pretty  rough country  and  yet   beautiful   as  well.  Thanks  for  the  pics.


----------



## jujube (Jun 27, 2018)

I want to see that!  It's hard to believe it's in Georgia.


----------

